# Royal Canin food?



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

i was told by a breeder this is really good food. they make a large breed puppy food and after 12 months they switch to a food thats specific for the german shepherd breed. anyone have any comments?


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Here are the food my dog was on and the results:

Pro Plan - runs, vomiting

Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy - alternating runs and cowpies

Avoderm Large Breed Puppy - cowpies

Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy - perfect poop, but dry skin and coat (I tried this only because I had good luck with this food many years ago, even though it's not a great food. So, I did it just to SEE if it was a dietary issue I was chasing. Lo and behold, perfect poops. Once I saw the nicely-formed poops, I KNEW it was a food-based problem, and proceeded tor try and find a better food that suited my dog's stomach.)

Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy - inconsistent soft poops, but once I found out it contains Metadione, I nixed it quick

Royal Canin Large Breed Puppy - mucous-covered cowpies

Innova Large Breed Puppy - blow-out diahrrea

Pinnacle Chicken and Oats All Life Stages - Yeeeeeeee-haaaaaw!

Orijen Adult (good for puppies, too) - Yeeeeeee-haaaaaw!

Remember, this is only MY dog, but from what I understand, there are ALOT of dogs that have problems with ALOT of different types of foods. I'm just glad I found two that work for my dog.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My opinion is that Royan Canin is WAY too expensive for the quality. (Or lack there of.)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDMy opinion is that Royan Canin is WAY too expensive for the quality. (Or lack there of.)


I second that. It's average food at best... not the worst and most definitely not the best. I'd go with something a little higher in quality if I were you. There's tons of old threads to look through with a lot of good info.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't even believe it's $50 a bag!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree, I switched to Orijen a few months ago and think it is much better, my dog loves it. Its not cheap either $54 for 29.7lb bag and hard to find.

Glenn


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

These are interesting comments on the Royale Canin. 
It seems to me what really matters is how the dogs digest the food.

February 2007 I rescued 2 adult purebred GSD's. They'd been fed the Kirkland brand (which I understand is noted in Consumer Reports as 'best buy') and during the 120 mile trip home I had to keep the windows of my 4-runner open so I wouldn't pass out from the gas they were passing...

I can't remember the exact consistency of their poops on the foods I 1st tried. With all of these brands they were pretty horrible: Wellness, Nutro, and Blue Buffalo. When I purchased the Royale Canin I was so incredibly pleased...good size and consistency, no runs, no farts. I wanted to get their systems straightened out and frankly this food was excellent for my dogs. As has already been mentioned...the co. is pretty proud of their product. The price did really get to me so I kept looking. 

I found a brand called 'Native.' It's manufactured by Kent Grain Co. in Iowa. It has no wheat, corn or soy. It's been awesome and only recently has the price for a 40lb. bag gone up to $32. 

For those of you who laughed through "Field of Dreams" there's a scene in the movie, the morning after Kevin Costner 1st hears the voice in the corn field...He goes in to town and is picking up supplies and nonchalantly asks if the gentleman has ever heard voices while working...right behind Kevin is a Huge 'Kent Grain' sign. 

Recently my 4 1/2 yr. old shepherd, Skye, started having loose stools with the Native so I tried Natural Planet Organics for her. It's been wonderful. It's a pricey food but the place where I buy my supplies was discontinuing it because there wasn't enough interest...I stocked up since it was marked down. 

I'm still feeding Native to my foster and on occasion his stools are loose but I think that's more from the bones he nashes on! 

Good luck!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Jessie, who only has 40% of her small intestines left, eats an rx Royal Canin food and is doing just wonderfully on it. Thank goodness, I am very happy with the quality of the food, if it weren't good quality, she wouldn't be doing so good.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am not a big fan of Royal Canin's regular foods. I agree they are very expensive for the quality of food you are getting and there are many much higher quality foods out there.
However I do like the Royal Canin prescription foods when the choice is between them and Science Diet/Hills, they are much better than the alternative of Science Diet...although I heard that Wysong has prescription foods now too so those are probably even better quality.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i wouldnt feed it unless every other food in that price range (and a bunch that are cheaper) absolutely would not work for my dog. 
...let me revise that. if it got to that point, raw would be a very serious consideration.

i think the price being disproportionate to the quality has a great deal to do with RC's massive marketing arm, including their increased "partnerships" with veterinary schools.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Well I have 4 GSD on Royal Canin GS-24 and they are all doing well, nice coats, nice weight, nice compact stools. So this in the only food that I tried that all 4 can or will eat. 

Val


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootI can't even believe it's $50 a bag!


It's $56+ a bag here







and that doesn't include tax!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: roxy84i wouldnt feed it unless every other food in that price range (and a bunch that are cheaper) absolutely would not work for my dog.
> 
> i think the price being disproportionate to the quality has a great deal to do with RC's massive marketing arm, including their increased "partnerships" with veterinary schools.


+1


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I pay $48.99 a bag and Royal has a program where you send in 10 UPC codes and they send you a coupon for a free bag.

Feeding amounts per day
105 lbs male 5 cups
- 75 lbs female 3 1/4 cups
- 65 lbs female 3 cups
- 60 lb female 5 cups per day, very active


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I know RC is now owned by some big non dog company - Nestles I think. The original company created their food based on scientific research on the German shepherd. I'm not sure if that is still the case. I see some ingrediants in their GS product that I do not like but I have seen gsds that look great that eat it. The cellous is an oddity along with that soy concoction they list. But if it works and the dogs eat it and are healthy, what more could you ask for? I fed Pedigree many years ago before all the higher quality kibble was developed and my dog was healthy and vet checked every 6 months and lived for 13+ years.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Cellous is fiber. 

Soy, is soy and a protein source. Some people don't like soy, just like some people don't like other things like Flax. I can't give Lakota and thing with Flax his ears flare up really bad.

I think people get a little too emotional when it comes to the dog food issue. When they say the food is crap, it insults anyone who feeds it and their dogs do good on it. My first GSD lived to be 13 1/2 happy years on Mainstay and a bag of Meaty Meal every 6 to 9 months. My father in-law fed his hunting dogs Table left overs, day old bread they brought for $1 a 50 lb bag, some milk and some times part of a calf that died. 

Val


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> 
> I think people get a little too emotional when it comes to the dog food issue. When they say the food is crap, it insults anyone who feeds it


yes, people do get passionate about what they feed. but, when someone is asking for "comments" on a food, they are asking for opinions, and sometimes those wont be favorable. people could be more diplomatic than using words like crap. they are still personal feelings on the food. if someone who feeds it feel insulted, i think they should have more confidence in what they are feeding. if it is all that works for a dog, then it is good food for that dog.

if someone posted that orijen is crap, i would not feel insulted because i feed it, because i am 100% comfortable with feeding it.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have confidence in what I am feeding because my dogs are all doing great on it, I just get tired of people being so rude. I have tried other foods with not good results, but I don't say that those foods are crap. I say that they didn't work for my dogs. Any food no matter how good it is will not work for all dogs.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree Tiger. I have noticed that there are many in this form that are not real diplomatic when it comes to another opinion. And yes, they are rude. I'm with you, find something that works for your dog, under your conditions, and you can afford. In my opinion, there is not a single kibble that every dog in the world can eat. I understand the wood cellulose is fiber but it just looks strange to me knowing the digestive system of gsds. Same with the soy, knowing the many allergies that can effect a gsd. With an open mind, maybe we all could learn something from the researchers at RC? 

Like I said, if someone called it crap, they have not seen the dogs that I have that are fed RC. The ones I have seen are/were stunning - and I say that honestly because I do not use RC - my dogs didn't care for it.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't feed Royal Canin, but I like that they have been supportive of the world of dog sport!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

first, no one said RC was "crap". the tone of this thread is more that it is overpriced for what you are getting, thus my comments about feedeing raw before id feed it because i know i can feed raw for close to those prices. i know RC works for plenty of dogs so that does make it good for those dogs. i just feel bad that folks have to pay so much to feed it.


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

i'm going to start feeding him innova.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Its always easy to give examples of dogs that do well on less than the best dog foods.
My father is 84 and has been a chain smoker all his life. He's still healthier than most people in their 80s. Does that mean smoking is not bad for health?
Well, people in his family lived to their 90s and over a 100. Its in his genetics (hopefully mine too).
There are a lot of reasons why some dogs can do well on any food. Genetics would be number one. Then there's also previous care, exercise, clean air, clean water, emotional state, lack of diseases, toxins, bacteria, etc.
Dogs evolved literally scavenging garbage from human garbage dumps 10,000 years ago. There are still dogs in Third World countries living on garbage dumps.
I think the point is, what percentage of our disposable income goes to dog food, is a reflection of how much we love our dogs.
The second point is all dogs are different and some do better on some foods that others do not.
The third point is, dog foods that are in the same price range are not created equal. Some food have better ingredients than other foods priced exactly the same.
Food from the Big 5 in general have lower quality ingredients because the Big 5 look for higher profits and spend more on marketing and overhead.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

My dogs have done very well on Orijen. In the past, I have had good luck as well with Eagle Pack and Instinct.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Adam1824i'm going to start feeding him innova.


Good luck with that. I would go REALLY slow with the switch. I know a LOT of folks that have GSDS that did NOT do well on this food in the poop department. (I'm NOT saying it isn't a good food, just seems to be one that a fair number of dogs get the runs on.)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Adam1824i'm going to start feeding him innova.
> ...


I'm feeding my lucy innova adult (she's a year old in a week) and she's absolutely thriving. She's gone from royal canin large breed puppy (from breeder), to canidae ALS (until they switched their formula) to innova adult which she is currently on. By far she has done the best on her innova. 

I can't speak for anyone elses dogs, but this food has been great and my little girl loves it. Her coats healthy, shes got tons of energy, poop is always compact and solid, and it's a great quality food until I can eventually switch her over to evo. I highly recommend innova.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I was hesitant to try Royal Canin for the first time a few years ago...mostly due to the fact that it is not a "Hollistic" brand. I tried it for both my dog and cat and have never had one more negative thought about it!

I have tried many of their different formulas and had wonderful results with all of them. It may be over priced, but it cured my cat who was itching itself raw after eating Innova for the first 4 years of his life. My dog hasn't had any real skin issues, but always looks fantastic and has an easy time digesting RC. 

I am not feeding RC to my dog at the moment, I like to rotate foods and feed fresh raw food as well, but I am sure that RC will end up on her menu again..









I have always been a Hollistic pet food fanatic, but RC changed how I view pet food. Just because the food is hollistic doesn't mean it will work for your pet, and by the same token just because the food is a major brand and might have full page advertisements in Dog Fancy Magazine doesn't mean that your dog will not thrive on it!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lucy Dog
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> ...


I should have also said that it is the Innova LBP that I was talking about. I haven't heard of the same issues with any of the other formulas.


----------



## lukebonbon (Mar 21, 2009)

I was in Petco today telling the manager about the abused GSD I adopted Saturday. We were standing in a food aisle comparing Nutro Ultra to Eukanuba GSD breed specific. This conversation went on for at least 10 minutes. The manager had spent a lot of time with us and he noticed a woman standing not too far away. He excused himself from us to help her. She said she needed no help, she was actually the Royal Canin rep and was listening to us discuss food. The Eukanuba breed specific for GSD I had already put back on the shelf, and I was buying the Nutro. She asked me if I knew of RC and I told her that I knew very little. I asked her some pointed questons and asked her to "sell it to me" She pulled a 35 lb bag off the shelf and we matched up the ingredients. She did a great job selling it to me, she even gave me 2 books and told me how much RC's website could help me. I couldnt help but tell her the story about how my new girl was a rescue that I had only had for 3 days and also the first GSD in my life. She arranged, with the help of Petco, to GIVE ME FOR FREE the 35 lb bag of RC GSD breed specific. She also told me that Mars candy, the new parent of RC has completely left the RC division alone so far). Now this is the first bag of RC that I have ever had and I hope she likes it and is healthy and happy and whether that works out or not, the woman from RC was wonderful and I will always be thankful to her, she was a wonderful ambassador for her company!


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

he has been on the large breed puppy innova for about a month and his coat is amazing. his poop is still solid and seems to be a little more spunky. i am happy with the food. it is expensive but i honestly can tell a difference in the shine of his coat.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I have absolutely nothinga gainst Royal Canin, and have fed it in the past with great results. That being said...I find it funny that the RC Rep stopped you from buying the Nutro Ultra...as they have been bought up by Mars, as well. Mars owns Royal canin, Nutro and Pedigree!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Quote:There are a lot of reasons why some dogs can do well on any food. *Genetics would be number one.* Then there's also previous care, exercise, clean air, clean water, emotional state, lack of diseases, toxins, bacteria, etc.


IMO, the obsession s/b on BREEDING not FEEDING. Good breeders should be conscientiously breeding away from the epidemic of allergies/sensitivities, both food & environmental, that plague so many GSDs. This doesn't seem to be happening. Dogs suffer & the owners go crazy(&/or broke!) searching for the perfect food...For too many dogs(& owners!) whenever a food is found that 'works', new allergies arise within a matter of weeks(or sooner)! What s/b a vanishingly rare event is depressingly common...And seems to be getting worse, not better.


----------



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

What about skipping the puppy Royal Canin and going straight to the GSD 24 version for a 10week old pup? Or is there something else that would be better for my pup that I could pick up at a petco or petsmart or what now


----------



## lukebonbon (Mar 21, 2009)

Per the Royal Canin rep we met, unless I misunderstood her, their food is engineered for the lifespan of the dog. I switched my 10 year old over to the Bulldog specific and so far he loves it and good poop too! Check their website or call them, they were real nice to me. Luke


----------



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

I just switched my Puppy today from Royal Canin Large Breed Puppy because it was 60 dollars a bag now at the local Petsmart. I looked at this website and they actually only rate it a 2 star food. Which in my mind its Extremely over priced for the quality of the product. My pup seemed to like it and did fine while on it but I went to a better food for cheaper. I switched her to Taste of the Wild which is rated the highest 6 star rating and it was 41.00 for a 30 LB bag. In my mind its a lot better food for the price. I was torn between Canidae, Solid Gold Bark at the Moon and Taste of the Wild and went with the Taste of the Wild. It is an all life stage food as well. I will let you know how she does with it over the Royal. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

As for the Royal GSD 24 DO NOT GIVE YOUR 10 WEEK OLD THAT FOOD It says right on the bag not until 15 months. I thought about switching her to this and then read the bag.


----------



## lukebonbon (Mar 21, 2009)

No, I didnt. I read the bag too. After a little experimentation, and a lot of "pudding" or worse, this is what I have landed on. He is now 15 weeks old and 30 lbs. He is eating a mixture of 75% Solid Gold Wolf Cub Large Breed Puppy and 25% Royal Canin Maxi Puppy with 3 tbsp of rice cooked in low salt chicken broth. Perfect poop and no more belly aches or vomiting or pudding or diarrhea. Yippee!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BMORTSI just switched my Puppy today from Royal Canin Large Breed Puppy because it was 60 dollars a bag now at the local Petsmart. I looked at this website and they actually only rate it a 2 star food. Which in my mind its Extremely over priced for the quality of the product. My pup seemed to like it and did fine while on it but I went to a better food for cheaper. I switched her to Taste of the Wild which is rated the highest 6 star rating and it was 41.00 for a 30 LB bag. In my mind its a lot better food for the price. I was torn between Canidae, Solid Gold Bark at the Moon and Taste of the Wild and went with the Taste of the Wild. It is an all life stage food as well. I will let you know how she does with it over the Royal.
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
> 
> As for the Royal GSD 24 DO NOT GIVE YOUR 10 WEEK OLD THAT FOOD It says right on the bag not until 15 months. I thought about switching her to this and then read the bag.


TOTW could just as well advise people not to feed their food to a larger breed puppy til 1+ yrs old. it is only my opinion that they are not being responsible by at least advising customers about the connection between higher calcium and growth problems. wellness core, with virtually identical levels, does warn against feeding to puppies for this very reason. TOTW is so popular for diamond that im sure they would hate to lose sales to all those puppy owning customers..


----------

